# deslagging



## shiningstar

Merhaba Arkadaşlar

Çelik yapımında geçen iki terimin türkçe tercümesine ihtiyacım var.

"Deslagging" ve "tapping".

Bunlardan birincisi için "cürufsuzlaştırma" diğeri için "tırtıklama" denebilir mi? Yoksa sektörde farklı tanımları var mıdır?


----------



## pantheist

Sanırım deslagging "cüruf alma", tapping de "(kılavuzla) diş açma" olarak türkçede kullanılıyor.


----------



## shafaq

Eritme (izabe) yöntemi ile metal üretiminde kullanılan "tapping" terimi, soğuk metalde "diş açma" işleminden farklı bir kavramdır. Buradaki "tapping"; hangi safhada kullanıldığına bağlı olarak; ya cüruf almanın(deslagging) bir yoludur(cürufun potada açılan bir delikten akıtılması şeklinde) *cüruf akıtma/çekme*; veya cürufun altındaki erimiş madenin pota gövdesinde açılan delik(ler)den akıtılarak alınması/çekilmesi, *maden alma/çekme*dir.


----------



## pantheist

İlk iletimi yazarken tapping in "eriyik akıtma" anlamını da görmüştüm,ama sizin "tırtıklama" olarak çevirmeye çalıştığınızı görünce, (varsa)elinizdeki metindeki terime uyan çeviri bu olur diye "diş açma" terimini yazdım.

Konuyla ilgili yararlanabileceğiniz bir kaynak:

www.erdemir.com.tr/images/medya/*Tr_eng_metal_Sozlugu*.*pdf*


----------



## shiningstar

Teşekkürler arkadaşlar. Metindeki bağlam "tapping"in "eriyik akıtma" (benim tırtıklama olarak adlandırdığım) anlamında kullanıldığını gösteriyor. Ancak "deslagging" terimini cüruf çekmek/almak yerine cürufsuzlaştırma olarak kullandım. 

Tekrar teşekkürler.


----------



## pantheist

Bu arada ikinci iletimde aynı kişiye yanıt verdiğimi sanmışım.Nicklerin ilk iki harfi aynı olunca dalgınlık olmuş..Yeni farkettim


----------

